# How does drone brood look in foundationless frame?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Will drones have bullet shaped cappings in these large cells or could these be drones with flat cappings?

Drones ALWAYS have domed cappings. Even if they are layed in worker cells.

>I should have moved these frames over to the side of the hive a little more quickly and maybe they would have filled them with nectar, but you know how schedules are. 

That's probably what you should do with them now. Move them to the outside edge of the brood nest.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Michael,

I've now moved those frames to the sides and have slid a new empty frame into the center. I'm really hoping they will start drawing some smaller-than-foundation sized comb. So far, everything they have drawn in the empty frames is larger-than-foundation sized.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Just put more frames in.First they build drone comb like mad,afther a while they start building worker cells.


----------



## tim71 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi fellow beekeepers, forgive me for butting in but somthing in this post made me think,if i have a lot of small drones and no worker larvae then i probly dont have a queen(i usely put one frame with a starter strip so the bees will make there own drone cells,all the other frames are full foundation)is this right,i thought that maybe due to the drought that they may not be making new bees,(or fewer bees)now i dont know


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>hi fellow beekeepers, forgive me for butting in but somthing in this post made me think,if i have a lot of small drones and no worker larvae then i probly dont have a queen(i usely put one frame with a starter strip so the bees will make there own drone cells,all the other frames are full foundation)is this right,i thought that maybe due to the drought that they may not be making new bees,(or fewer bees)now i dont know

In a drought they usually won't rear new drones, although they may finish out some they've started. If you have drones (dome caps) in worker cells (5.5mm or smaller cells) then you have either a laying worker (in which case you'll see six or more eggs in many of the cells and often on the sides of the cells) or a drone laying queen (in which case you'll only see singles and occasional double eggs).


----------

